# Related Sites > SQL Course >  SQL-Error

## Mutyaboyina

Hi..
I am Inserting into a Table with sql interperter

*Create table myemployees_sp1511
(firstname varchar(15),
Lastname varchar(20),
Title varchar(10),
Age number(3),
Salary number(8,2));*

myemployees_sp1511 created: 
firstname	Lastname	Title	Age	Salary


*insert into 
  myemployees_sp1511
(firstname, lastname, 
 title, age, salary)
values ('Jonie', 'Weber', 
        'Sec', 28, 
        19500);*

*
Error occured. Recheck your SQL statement*

could any one tell me where i am wrong..why i am not able to insert into the table.

Rgds
Geeta

----------


## POS

Hello are the column names case sensitive in the software you are using?

You have created table column names using a mixture of capital and small case letters and you have been inconsistent in your insert statement.

Maybe this helps. Please let me know.

----------


## Mutyaboyina

Pls can u try the sql statement and let me know.

----------


## POS

Try it yourself you lazy fool.
You will never succeed if you don't have the most basic problem solving skills. This is nothing to do with language barriers simply about YOU as a person.

You have the means and the time to develop your skills.

This is not getyourassignmentdoneforfree.com

----------


## Mutyaboyina

this is fyi that i hv tired more than 50 times but still could not get it...and if u read my message clearly i asked just to try from ur end and let me know,moreover i didnt ask for the answer ...anyways be polite on forums and try to encourage others.

----------


## rmiao

Did you try this one?

insert into 
myemployees_sp1511
(firstname, Lastname, 
Title, Age, Salary)
values ('Jonie', 'Weber', 
'Sec', 28, 
19500);

That's what POS told you about case issue. Other people don't necessary have same environment like you have, so makes no sense to ask people test your code on their system.

----------


## happywjoy

Well, it could be case sensitivity that was mentioned earlier by POS and he's probably right.  But I think there are two other possibilities (very small ones) but it depends on your software. (Does it have a manual?)

It could also be related to salary.  I'm not familiar with the sql software that you are using but it might require you to imput data with accuracy up to two digits to the right of the decimal point (mantissa).  For example, 19500.00

Also, you included an age column that is using number data type with three digits.  Does your software require three digits to be included.  That would be an uncommon requirement.  
Also, I'm not sure three digits are necessary for age.

----------


## cavusbarnss

he is right .I got same problem..I tried may be 20 times .. no way..its didnt work..

----------


## cavusbarnss

please someone help me. please

----------


## rmiao

What's your statement and db collation? What was the error if got any?

----------


## cavusbarnss

insert into
myemployees_sp1511
(firstname, Lastname,
Title, Age, Salary)
values ('Jonie', 'Weber',
'Sec', 28,
19500);
 this is not working..I tried many a times .no way..

----------


## rmiao

Got any error message?

----------


## cavusbarnss

Error occured. Recheck your SQL statement

----------


## rmiao

What do you mean?

----------


## cavusbarnss

Hi..
I am Inserting into a Table with sql interperter

Create table myemployees_ede
(firstname varchar(15),
Lastname varchar(20),
Title varchar(10),
Age number(3),
Salary number(8,2));

myemployees_ede created:
firstname Lastname Title Age Salary


insert into
myemployees_ede
(firstname, lastname,
title, age, salary)
values ('Jonie', 'Weber',
'Sec', 28,
19500);

and I am getting this error

*Error occured. Recheck your SQL statement*

----------


## rmiao

What's your sql server version? The code works on sql2k and sql2k5 in my testing.

----------


## cavusbarnss

I dont know what the version is..I am giving you the address

http://sqlcourse.com/create.html

thank you

----------


## rmiao

That didn't tell anything. Did you run the code on MS sql server?

----------


## cavusbarnss

I am just trying to learn sql by myself  and I found this web site on internet.(http://sqlcourse.com/create.html)first couple lessons  went good but the example that  I wrote  here ,when I try to  Insert into a Table with sql interperter ,   I am getting the same answer..and I have no idea  why.. because that  is their own example  and its not working with their own sql interperter.

----------


## rmiao

You should ask them then.

----------


## vanaspati

insert into
myemployees_ede
(firstname, lastname,
title, age, salary)
values ('Jonie', 'Weber',
'Sec', 28,
00019500.00);

Just run this, this will definitly work.

----------

